# In App Tipping Is A Reality!



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

About time!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow pigs are flying!! Citizens all over the world are calling police and government officials to report that they are seeing masses of pigs flying over them!

http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...ing_a_tipping_function_we_have_questions.html


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

Tipping is only given as an option to those who leave a rating. That would eliminate nearly half of the trips.


----------



## Evil-g (Dec 26, 2014)

Great now I can have all my tips taxed too.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Cvi said:


> Tipping is only given as an option to those who leave a rating. That would eliminate nearly half of the trips.


You dont actually think all riders would consider tipping.

The same ones who go out of their way to leave a rating are the ones who want to tip, but previously could not.


----------



## EdM1948 (Jun 20, 2017)

The proposed tipping screen has buttons for $1, $2, $5. In my opinion there ought to be buttons for $10 and $20 as well. I think $1 and $2 tips are rare and insulting.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

It started today in Seattle, Houston and Minneapolis. Will be in other markets by end of July.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

EdM1948 said:


> The proposed tipping screen has buttons for $1, $2, $5. In my opinion there ought to be buttons for $10 and $20 as well. I think $1 and $2 tips are rare and insulting.


On Lyft $1 and $2 tips are what most tips are. On Uber I usually get more per tip, but less total tips.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I only do Uber Eats and I assumed it applied to UE too. It better.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Delilah5 said:


> You dont actually think all riders would consider tipping.
> 
> The same ones who go out of their way to leave a rating are the ones who want to tip, but previously could not.


I go out of my way to rate a trip, but have no intention of tipping.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I go out of my way to rate a trip, but have no intention of tipping.


Let me give you a badge for that called frugalistico.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> I only do Uber Eats and I assumed it applied to UE too. It better.


An email I got said that UE would also get tipping.



> *Tipping is coming.*
> 
> Making deliveries is more than just getting food from point A to B. You're making someone's life easier. Dodging traffic. Lending a hand. Braving the elements. You're making someone's day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Houndog49 (Jun 26, 2017)

As a Uber/Lyft drive I always tip in cash when I use either for a ride minimum i give is $5


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Houndog49 said:


> As a Uber/Lyft drive I always tip in cash when I use either for a ride minimum i give is $5


dam very generous, that is near 100% tip on the price I am usually willing to pay for a ride.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So why isn't it here yet? What's the delay?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> I only do Uber Eats and I assumed it applied to UE too. It better.


It does, I am in the same boat as you. Make sure to check for the app update when it is available in your market. I am anxiously checking every day


----------



## Houndog49 (Jun 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> dam very generous, that is near 100% tip on the price I am usually willing to pay for a ride.


Cheap Bastards are always gonna be Cheap Bastards........


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> It does, I am in the same boat as you. Make sure to check for the app update when it is available in your market. I am anxiously checking every day


just imagine if you put that time to good use and volunteered or got a real job


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't understand the delay... Uber should just let us receive tips.


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> dam very generous, that is near 100% tip on the price I am usually willing to pay for a ride.


Come on Uberfungus! 
There are better ways to save a buck!
Try running your disposable ****** through the dishwasher a few times to extend it's life.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Sloven1 said:


> Come on Uberfungus!
> There are better ways to save a buck!
> Try running your disposable ****** through the dishwasher a few times to extend it's life.


I don't know why he is so stubborn.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> You dont actually think all riders would consider tipping.
> 
> The same ones who go out of their way to leave a rating are the ones who want to tip, but previously could not.


Most people who go out of their way to leave a rating usually leave *negative* ratings. Majority of people with uneventful rides, don't bother to rate. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> So why isn't it here yet? What's the delay?


All I have seen so far is lip service from Uber, They have yet to deliver on any promises. Not only that, I have seen promotions disappear and surges are barley existent. I was encouraged by some of these last month only to see them vanish. I have not seen any improvement since Travis left. Come on Uber, stop dragging your feet! They seem intent on putting the screws to their "employees". They sure hate to see us make any money.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

lowcountry dan said:


> All I have seen so far is lip service from Uber, They have yet to deliver on any promises. Not only that, I have seen promotions disappear and surges are barley existent. I was encouraged by some of these last month only to see them vanish. I have not seen any improvement since Travis left. Come on Uber, stop dragging your feet! They seem intent on putting the screws to their "employees". They sure hate to see us make any money.


Yea I don't think they are serious. I don't think a tip option is coming anytime soon.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

It's live in Tucson.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

NC, too, according to Uber's email.


----------

